# You should have finished about three pages by now



## Charlie Parker

Ce fil est lié à un autre. Mes élèves ont travaillé furieusement l'autre jour parce que je leur avaient donné une heure limite. S'ils ne faisaient pas assez de travail, je ne leur donnerais pas mon consentement d'aller faire un voyage scolaire à la fin de l'année. Un élève m'a montré avec fièrté une page de questions qu'il avait finie (dont la plupart des réponses étaient incorrectes) et j'avais envie de lui dire la phrase en titre, mais en français bien sûr. J'ai toujours du mal avec "by now."
_Tu devrais avoir déjà fini environ trois pages à présent.
Tu devrais avoir fini quelque trois pages il y a bien longtemps.
Tu aurais dû déjà fini au moins trois page à l'heure qu'il est._
Qu'est-ce qu'un prof dirait ?


----------



## sweety_doe

Pour moi la 3ème proposition va parfaitement.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci sweety doe. Je ne savais pas si la tournure _Tu devrais avoir fini_ était naturelle en français ou même correcte.


----------



## Quaeitur

En français je dirais plutôt: _Tu devrais au moins être à la page 4 maintenant._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Salut Quaeitur. Ta phrase me semble très bien.


----------



## sweety_doe

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci sweety doe. Je ne savais pas si la tournure _Tu devrais avoir fini_ était naturelle en français ou même correcte.



Tu devrais déjà avoir fini est tout a fait correct également!


----------



## doinel

Tu aurais déjà dû finir il y a un moment/  il y a belle lurette .
Comment ? Tu n'as même pas  encore fini trois pages . Tu avais largement le temps...
_Tu aurais dû déjà finiR au moins trois pageS à l'heure qu'il est._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci sweety doe. J'ai honte doinel. Je continue à faire la même faute. Merci beaucoup pour tes phrases.


----------



## Nicomon

sweety_doe said:


> _Tu aurais dû déjà finiR au moins trois pageS à l'heure qu'il est._


 Est-ce seulement moi, ou la concordance est bizarre, ici?

Avec _à l'heure qu'il est_, je serais plus portée à dire :  _À l'heure qu'il est, tu devrais déjà avoir fini au moins trois pages._

J'aime bien la soluton de Doinel.
Variante :  _Comment?  T'as fait juste une page pendant tout ce temps?  Tu aurais dû en finir au moins trois.
_Ou comme Quaeitur :_ Tu devrais en être au moins à la page 4, maintenant/à l'heure qu'il est.
_


----------



## Aoyama

> _Tu devrais au moins *en* être à la page 4 maintenant._


_Tu aurais déjà dû *avoir lu* au moins trois page à l'heure qu'il est ..._
_Tu aurais déjà dû avoir fini *de lire* au moins trois page à l'heure qu'il est ..._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Leur tâche est non seulement de lire les pages de questions, mais aussi d'y répondre.


----------



## Aoyama

That doesn't change what I wrote.


----------



## Marie3933

Aoyama said:


> _Tu *aurais déjà dû* avoir lu au moins trois page à l'heure qu'il est ..._
> _Tu *aurais déjà dû* avoir fini de lire au moins trois page à l'heure qu'il est ..._


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec "Tu aurais dû".
C'est maintenant et pas hier qu'il devrait avoir terminé/lu/rédigé...

De plus, "déjà" est redondant avec "à l'heure qu'il est". Sans parler, sorry, de la lourdeur (3 verbes subordonnés se suivent: aurais dû + avoir fini + lire).


----------



## Aoyama

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec "Tu aurais dû".
> C'est maintenant et pas hier qu'il devrait avoir terminé/lu/rédigé...


, oui, c'est maintenant, et comme en anglais c'est bien "should have finished", où est le problème ? Qu'est-ce que tu proposes à la place ?
"Déjà" rend "by"(now). Pour la lourdeur, c'est affaire de jugement ... peut-être pas, sorry, très éclairé ici.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Marie3933. Je vois ce que vous voulez dire. 





> Comment ? Tu n'as même pas encore fini trois pages


 L'avantage de cette phrase de doinel est que mes élèves la comprendraient facilement. Je dois toujours penser à ça. D'un côté, je veux m'améliorer en français. D'un autre côté, je dois parler simplement pour mes élèves.


----------



## Oddmania

_Tu devrais déjà en être à la troisième page, depuis le temps !_


----------



## Aoyama

> Comment ? Tu n'as même pas encore fini trois pages


 est possible, mais est différent de l'exemple anglais donné au début.
On pourrait aussi dire : Quoi ? Tu n'en es qu'à (seulement) trois pages/la troisième page !
"Depuis le temps" pour rendre "by now", mais de façon un peu différente, est bon aussi.


----------



## pieanne

Comment! Tu n'es pas encore à la troisième page?


----------



## frenchlady

Oddmania said:


> _Tu devrais déjà en être à la troisième page, depuis le temps !_


----------



## Nicomon

Marie3933 said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec "Tu aurais dû".
> C'est maintenant et pas hier qu'il devrait avoir terminé/lu/rédigé...
> 
> De plus, "déjà" est redondant avec "à l'heure qu'il est". Sans parler, sorry, de la lourdeur (3 verbes subordonnés se suivent: aurais dû + avoir fini + lire).


  Je suis d'accord partout.  J'aurais dû penser à la redondance de « déjà » + « à l'heure qu'il est », bien que ça ne me choque pas vraiment.

Il me semble - je me trompe peut-être - que ça va comme suit :
_Should have finished/read/written = devrait avoir fini/terminé/lu/rédigé...
Aurait dû avoir terminé =  ought to/should have had finished_.

J'aime la solution de Oddmania... qui colle bien à l'original... mais celle de doinel est en effet plus simple.


----------



## Oddmania

Nicomon said:


> Il me semble - je me trompe peut-être - que ça va comme suit :
> _Should have finished/read/written = devrait avoir fini/terminé/lu/rédigé...
> Aurait dû avoir terminé =  ought to/should have had finished_.



Je me trompe peut-être également, mais je ne pense pas que la deuxième solution soit possible   Il me semble qu'on peut seulement dire [Auxiliaire modal] + infinitive passé (_should/could/can/must/may/might/would/will have done_, etc...)

_Il devrait avoir fait : he should be supposed to have done..._ (→ ce n'est pas normal, il y a quelque chose qui cloche!).

_Il aurait dû faire : he sould have done_ (→ reproche, ce n'est pas normal et ça m’énerve).

Enfin c'est comme ça que je vois ça  Je me demande s'il est possible d'apporter la même nuance qu'en français en intervertissant _should _et _ought to_.


----------



## Nicomon

T'as raison, Oddmania, pour ce qui est de ma deuxième option. On me l'a confirmé en « privé ». Je me suis fourvoyée. 

Par contre, je ne suis pas certaine non plus qu'on puisse dire : _he should be supposed to have done._
_Devrait avoir fait _et_ aurait dû faire _peuvent tous deux (selon le contexte) se traduire par_ "should have done". _

J'ai trouvé *cette page* (voir le #204 et 205). 

Mais je ne sais toujours pas traduire « _aurait dû avoir terminé _» (la suggestion d'Aoyama), que je n'aime pas en français, non plus.


----------



## Charlie Parker

> Il devrait avoir fait : he should be supposed to have done..


 You can't say that in English. I would say: "He was supposed to have done it. (I wonder if he forgot or maybe he was sick and couldn't get it done.) Is that helpful?


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> I would say: "He was supposed to have done it.


 En français, je traduirais par : _Il était censé l'avoir fait_. 

_Il devrait avoir fait = He should have done_ (reproche) / _He should be done by now_ (anticipation). Enfin, je crois. 

Mais j'avoue que je commence à être pas mal « mêlée ».


----------



## jacegil

Mes plus plates excuses si quelqu'un l'a déjà proposé, voici ce que je propose : «Tu devrais déjà être rendu à la quatrième page (à l'heure qu'il est).» (ou «A l'heure qu'il est, tu devrais...]).  I can't decide if «à l'heure qu'il est» is really necessary here as I think «déjà» already (see what I just did?) takes care of "by now".


----------



## Nicomon

jacegil said:


> Mes plus plates excuses si quelqu'un l'a déjà proposé, voici ce que je propose : «Tu devrais déjà être rendu à la quatrième page (à l'heure qu'il est).» (ou «A l'heure qu'il est, tu devrais...]). I can't decide if «à l'heure qu'il est» is really necessary here as I think «déjà» already (see what I just did?) takes care of "by now".


 Salut « jacegil ». 
Moi, cette phrase me convient tout à fait. Mais je crois (je me rappelle vaguement un autre fil) que « être rendu » n'est pas courant ailleurs qu'au Québec.

Bien d'accord pour ce qui est de « déjà », tout court. Ou comme Marie3933 a suggéré « à l'heure qu'il est », seulement. 
Mais pas les deux, à moins de vraiment vouloir insister comme dans "already by now".


----------



## jacegil

Nicomon said:


> Salut « jacegil ». Moi, cette phrase me convient tout à fait. Mais je crois (je me rappelle vaguement un autre fil) que *« être rendu » n'est pas courant ailleurs qu'au Québec.*


 
Ah les joies du français international! «Etre rendu» relégué au simple rang de régionalisme québécois, c'est dommage quand même...


----------



## Nicomon

jacegil said:


> Ah les joies du français international! «Etre rendu» relégué au simple rang de régionalisme québécois, c'est dommage quand même...


 Mais Charlie est canadien, alors... à lui de décider s'il veut le dire ou pas. 

J'ai entre temps retrouvé *le fil en question*.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

_À présent_ est ce qui me vient spontanément pour traduire _by now_.

PS : être rendu m'est connu et familier bien que non québécois. Régionalisme ou génération différente ?


----------

